# Gatorskins vs Armadillos which is better



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2005)

I have had a pair of Gatorskins on my bike for the last 2 years plus and never had a flat. Any body had any experience with the Specialized Armidillos or both? Any other recommendations for punture proof type tires?


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Continental GP 4000S, way lighter than the Armadillos and a better ride. Supposedly nearly as puncture resistant as the Gatorskins as well and a bit lighter. You can get them at www.probikekit.com for around $40 and free shipping. Cheaper than the Specialized which you can only get from a dealer or their website for closer to $60. Ive had a set on my bike now for about 1200 miles and only had one flat and it was due to a large construction type staple. Pretty sure most any tire would've suffered the same fate.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If you have had the Gatorskins for 2 years and no flats, why change? I have heard the Gatorskins ride better than the Armidillos.

If it ain't broke...


----------



## cjump (Feb 19, 2009)

without a doubt keep the gatorskins. much nicer ride. i have gone from gatorskins to 4000S without any flats/punctures.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

IME:
Armadillos are better on broken glass than Gatorskins. I used Armadillos when I commuted in Hawaii and the streets and MUTs were littered with broken beer bottle glass. I would pick a dozen or more pieces of glass out of the tread each week and the only work-bound flat I ever had was due to a piece of sheet metal that would have given a car a flat. 

Gatorskins ride much better than Armadillos. I use Gatorskins on my commuter here in the PNW and Gatorskin Ultra foldables on my mileage wheelset on my road bike. I've only had one flat this year while commuting and it was due to a big chunk of glass that also trashed the tread. Part of the peril of commuting in the dark. Fortunately it happened in front of a tractor dealership with a good place to change the tube.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Ammadillo's are heavy and harsh, but bullet proof.
Gatorskins provide a much nicer ride and are probably almost as durable as the Armadillo's.
I've used both and really prefer Gator's.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Armadillos are the heavy armour of tyres. I once had a set that had completely worn through to the casing in 3 patches without puncturing. I currently run the Roubaix Elites on my commuter and haven't had a puncture all winter in London.

I replaced the worn-out armadillos with some ultra gatorskins. They're ok. But I did puncture more often.

I currently run Michelin Krylions. They're much more compliant than the Gatorskins. I've only had one flat in the last year, and that was on a worn-out rear.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

bigbill said:


> IME:
> Armadillos are better on broken glass than Gatorskins. I used Armadillos when I commuted in Hawaii and the streets and MUTs were littered with broken beer bottle glass. I would pick a dozen or more pieces of glass out of the tread each week and the only work-bound flat I ever had was due to a piece of sheet metal that would have given a car a flat.
> 
> Gatorskins ride much better than Armadillos. I use Gatorskins on my commuter here in the PNW and Gatorskin Ultra foldables on my mileage wheelset on my road bike. I've only had one flat this year while commuting and it was due to a big chunk of glass that also trashed the tread. Part of the peril of commuting in the dark. Fortunately it happened in front of a tractor dealership with a good place to change the tube.


This is exactly their reputation - a Gatorskin will be flat resistant and a decent ride, while an Armadillo will be more flat resistant but have noticeably worse ride quality.

P.S. Oh yeah, Armadillos are also reputed to be slower rolling - you won't go as fast.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Gatorskins*



[email protected] said:


> I have had a pair of Gatorskins on my bike for the last 2 years plus and never had a flat. Any body had any experience with the Specialized Armidillos or both? Any other recommendations for punture proof type tires?


I keep Armidillos on my winter commuter, but Gatorskins on everything else. Gators roll much better, but get way more flats. Even with Gators, I get 1 to 4 flats a month (about 1,000 miles per month) -- but last weekend I got 3 in one ride. Using the Armidillos for commuting last winter, I got 1 flat in 4 months.

Armidillos are certainly good for one thing -- resistance training. If you feel like you just seem to be going too fast all the time, or want to get more workout from your commute, it's the tire to get! ;-)


----------

